# Rhubarb Wine



## freezkat (11/10/11)

My mother bought me a 96oz (24L) can of Rhubarb wine base. It has directions on the can but I would love some recipe ideas like adding frozen white juice grape etc...


----------



## lswhi3 (5/7/14)

Hey man, did you ever get your rhubarb wine recipe?


----------



## mr_wibble (6/7/14)

I made this: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80598-british-champagne-aka-rhubarb-wine-1922-recipe/

Sent a bottle home last night with my mum for testing.

Probably should test one myself, I guess.

Being made of just Rhubarb, sugar and champagne yeast, I'm not hoping for much. But I love rhubarb, so figured it was worth a crack.


----------



## Trevandjo (6/7/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> I made this: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80598-british-champagne-aka-rhubarb-wine-1922-recipe/
> 
> Sent a bottle home last night with my mum for testing.
> 
> ...


I'll be interested to see how this turns out.


----------

